# No periods for 5 years



## Carter123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here I'm very scared and feel so down,
5 years ago I suffered with anorexia nervosa my periods stopped thankfully I have overcome this and have been a healthy weight bmi  of 20 for over 4 years. I'm 27 now and me and my husband have been desprate for a child for 2 years I have been on Clomid 100mg for 4 months... nothing still no periods. I have a referral to a gyn on Thursday I am terrified they are going to tell me it's hope less ... I can't sleep I'm crying constantly I just want someone who is in the same position or has been to put my mind a bit at ease


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello! I too had anorexia and it meant my periods didn’t start when I became ill as a teenager. Despite putting on weight, it took until I was nearly 22 and some reflexology to have my first period. I’ve been on Clomid and it has made me ovulate but no pregnancies yet.

I’m so glad you’ve been able to overcome the anorexia and you’ve maintained a good weight. It is really hard when you’re so desperate and I can relate to your panic and tears. 

Have you had any blood tests to see whether you’re ovulating? It’s unlikely without periods as you’ll know. Have you had any other blood tests or any scans to see what’s going on with your womb and ovaries? I wonder whether you’ve been given tablets for 5 tablets to see whether that can give you a period? I don’t know exactly what they’ll say (or possibly said today) but think there are plenty more steps to try. Feel free to PM me if you might find that helpful.

Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. No first hand experiences, just want to say remain positive and follow your dreams


----------

